
Chevrolet has built the last front-engine Corvette - RickJWagner
https://www.foxnews.com/auto/chevrolet-last-front-engine-corvette
======
RickJWagner
I love Corvettes, and owned one at one time. But I think their time is up,
unless they go electric.

I like the sound of a well-tuned ICE engine, but my thoughts have started more
and more to turn towards sporty electrics.

